# Kurzanruf aufs Handy



## Tscharlie (9 September 2005)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben:

In den letzten Wochen erhalte ich mehrfach Kurzanrufe aufs Handy- 2 Sekunden klingeln, dann weg. Die angezeigte Rufnummer ist stets 

   +77057005473    bzw. einmal (vor einigen Wochen)
   +77054500536

Was steckt dahinter? Kann jemand helfen?  :gruebel: 

Herzlichen Dank, Merci, Spasibo

Tscharlie


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

geht man davon aus , dass es sich um eine internationale Nummer handelt 
müßte es sich 
um 007  = Russische Föderation handeln, was das allerdings bedeuten soll 
http://www.deutschland-adressen.de/vorwahlen-00.php
http://www.telespiegel.de/festnetz/internationale-vorwahlen-weltweit.php

 :gruebel:


----------



## Tscharlie (9 September 2005)

:lupe: 

Das mit Russland hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Bei einem Rückruf auf die erste von den beiden Nummern hat sich dann auch  tatsächlich ein Automat gemeldet, der auf russisch erzählt hat, dass dieser Anschluss vorübergehend nicht erreichbar sei ...

Kanns sich's hier vielleicht um die russische Variante einer Mehrwert- Nummer oder Dialer handeln???

Na dann Большое удовольствие


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 September 2005)

*+7705*

Ob das hier weiterhilft?
*"CODES OF THE CIS COUNTRIES"*
*"CODES OF CITIES IN THE RUSSIAN FEDERATION"*
So ganz blicke ich da allerdings selbst nicht durch.  

Falls es sich bei der "+7705" doch um die deutsche Vorwahl 07705 handeln sollte, wären wir lt. *t-info.de* in
78052 Villingen-Schwenningen, Ortsteil Tannheim 
78166 Donaueschingen 
78199 Bräunlingen, Ortsteil Bruggen
78199 Bräunlingen, Ortsteil Mistelbrunn 

Zur Zerstreuung während des weiteren Grübelns oder Recherchierens hier ein bisschen Musike:
Die *Russische Nationalhymne (mp3 - 4,79 MB - 3:29 min.)*, dargeboten vom «Детский хор телевидения и радио Санкт-Петербурга».


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2005)

*Re: +7705*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> dargeboten vom «Детский хор телевидения и радио Санкт-Петербурга».



Übersetzung für des Russisch nicht so gewandten Lesers:
"dargeboten vom «Chor der Kinder des Fernsehens und Radio von Heiligem Petersburg»" :holy:


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2005)

@tele Danke für den sojus nerushimai-link. Ist und bleibt die schönste Hymne der Welt!
Aber Moment... Begann das nicht mit "sojus nerushimai, respublik svobodnich, splotila naweki welikaja russ"? (*) Haben die den Text verändert?

(*) irgendwas in der Art "Das große Russland hat die Gemeinschaft freier Republiken ewiglich zusammen geschmiedet..." Naja, etwas,..., anachronistisch...)
ich bekomme übrigens für die Nummer Kazakhstan gemeldet.
Aber die Webmaster von dort zitiere ich lieber nicht...
numberingplans
und hier


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 September 2005)

*Re: +7705*

@ Ben


			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> «Chor der Kinder des Fernsehens und Radio von Heiligem Petersburg»" :holy:


Danke. :thumb: Ich würde es aber einfacher übersetzen: «Fernseh- und Radio-Kinderchor Sankt-Petersburg».  

@ Aka


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Begann das nicht mit "sojus nerushimai, respublik svobodnich, splotila naweki welikaja russ"?


Ich glaube, sie "geht" jetzt so:

Россия — священная наша держава,
Россия — любимая наша страна.
Могучая воля, великая слава —
Твое достоянье на все времена! 

Werde das bei Gelegenheit aber überprüfen. Jetzt muss ich mich 'mal langsam um mein Mittagessen kümmern. 

_[edit]
Schon erledigt: *"Text der Nationalhymne der Russischen Föderation" (lt. Botschaft der Russischen Föderation)*
[/edit]_


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2005)

Och deine Übersetzung kling aber so profan zu der schönen Musik. Das muss man dann doch etwas schöner umschreiben


----------



## sascha (10 September 2005)

Nicht dass wir uns in irgendeiner Form jetzt völlig im OT bewegen würden


----------



## technofreak (10 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht dass wir uns in irgendeiner Form jetzt völlig im OT bewegen würden


Sonderlich hilfreich bzw. zur Aufklärung beitragend sind die Postings sicherlich nicht 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2005)

Moment, immerhin wurde "Kasachstan" als Quelle der Anrufe ermittelt. Der poster "Tscharlie" schrieb im ersten Posting spasibo und im zweiten unterzeichnete er Большое удовольствие (viel Spass?). Tscharlie scheint also des Russischen mächtig zu sein und wer des Russischen mächtig ist, kennt mit großer Sicherheit auch die Hymne (der Umkehrschluss ist allerdings - zu meinem Bedauern! - nicht zutreffend).

Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob Russland oder Kasachstan...
Kasachstan kostet etwa das Doppelte von Russland (bei T-Com)
(mit Call Plus 34 cents [Russland westlich 40°] ggü 79 cents pro minute vom Festnetz -  79cents [Russland westlich 40°] gegen 1,49 Euro mit T-Mobile-Vertrag / Angaben ohne Gewähr).
Wie daraus nun allerdings ein Schuh wird - das wissen die Götter...



> (*) irgendwas in der Art "Das große Russland hat die Gemeinschaft freier Republiken ewiglich zusammen geschmiedet..." Naja, etwas,..., anachronistisch...) [...] numberingplans
> und hier


Eben! Russland ist nicht mehr gleich Russland! Auch die Hymne musste dem angepasst werden --> durchaus themenrelevant


----------



## Tscharlie (12 September 2005)

Merci beaucoup!



> Wie daraus nun allerdings ein Schuh wird - das wissen die Götter...



Wirklich weitergebracht haben mich eure Antworten leider nicht- aber wenigstens habe ich mir zusammen mit meiner Frau mal wieder die russische Hymne angehört. (Ich bin übrigens waschechter -- Franke -- aus Nämberch (Nürnberg), und das ist von Russland ungefähr so weit entfernt wie unser Club (1. FC Nürnberg) von der deutschen Fussballmeisterschaft.)  :schuettel:  :schuettel: 

Aber- um den Kreis zu schliessen: Meine Frau (мое сокровище) kommt aus der Ukraine (Odessa) hat Verwandte sowohl in Russland als auch in Kasachstan- die können mit den genannten Nummern aber auch nix anfangen.

Da aber keiner von Euch sofort laut aufgeschrien hat, als er die Nummern gelesen hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich vielleicht doch nicht um irgendwelche Dialer o.ä. handelt -- alles weitere wird meine Telfonrechnung zeigen-

Ciao- bis demnäx
Tscharlie


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2005)

Aehm Tscharlie, wenn es dir um Dialer geht, können die dir doch total egal sein. Denn DU wirst angerufen und das kostet dich nichts, solange du dich in dem Bereich aufhältst, in dem dein Handy sein Heimatland hat. ( Deutschland eben, wie ich dich verstanden habe.)

Da sollte es dich kostenmässig nicht stören, wenn der Anrufer einen Dialer auf seiner Seite hat. Es ist so nur das klingeln des Handys störend...

Mehr kommt da auf dich nicht zu, solange du nicht zurückrufst.


----------

